# Vos Animaux > Autres Animaux >  Lapin avec boule

## fufu36

Ce soir en portant mon lapin je me suis aperçu qu'il avait une boule au niveau de ses côtes. J'en ai tout de suite parlé avec mes parents, ma mère me dit que c'est peut etre un kyste et qu'on peut vivre avec par contre si ça le gène ou si ça lui fait mal il faudra lui faire enlever. 
Il gambade comme toujours, mange très bien enfin son comportement n'a absolument pas changé. Moi je pensais l'emmener chez le véto le plus vite possible car ça m'inquiète mais il n'a vraiment pas l'air d'avoir mal. 
Ou alors je pensais d'abord en parler avec mon véto car de toute façon j'y vais au moins une fois par mois pour un de mes lapins qui a un problème dentaire.

----------


## laulo

Pour être sur de ce que c'est, il faut que ton véto voit ton lapin et palpe la boule, car il sera au toucher si c'est un Kyste ou autre chose. 
Les boules gênes surtout quand elles grossisent, c'est pour ça qu'il faut mieux les retirer tant qu'elles sont petites, mais certaines se résorbent d'elle-même c'est pour ça qu'il faut avoir l'avis de ton véto pour savoir si il faut ou non lui retirer cette boule.

----------


## vlg1728

perso, j'aurais d'abord pensé à un abcès qu'à un kyste lol, il vit avec d'autres lapins ou animaux ? Arrives-tu à soulever le poil pour voir s'il n'y a pas trace d'une blessure récente ou non à cet endroit ?

Un véto serait quand même plus à même de te dire ce qu'il en retourne, et te donner éventuellement les médicaments qu'il faut en cas de problème.

Bisou à ton lapin ^^

----------


## fufu36

Il vit avec deux autres lapins et une petite chonne. J'ai essayer de soulever les poils mais c'est bizare je n'arrive pas à voir sa peau enfin je vais réessayer aujourd'hui.
Pour l'abcès je sais pas car ma minette c'était faite mordre par une bete au niveau du coup, ça avait form une boule (donc un abcès je suppose) et vu qu'elle souffrait je n'ai pas posté sur rescue pour savir ce que ça pourrait etre je l'ai emmener direct chez le véto. 
Mais là il ne souffre pas ni rien et vu que le véto était fermé hier soir et qu'il est fermé aussi aujourd'hui je me suis dit que j'allais demander vos avis.  :Smile:

----------


## laulo

Comment va ton lapin aujourd'hui? Et ça boule toujours de la même taille?

----------


## Rebecca2012

> Comment va ton lapin aujourd'hui? Et ça boule toujours de la même taille?


bonjour,

il faut l'emmener rapidement voir un spécialiste NAC.
Il fera en principe un prélevement sur la masse pour voir si c'est cancéreux, ou non.
C'est le même principe que pour les humains. Mais ne traîne pas, car si c'est un problème sérieux, cela risque de s'aggraver.
Bon courage, et tiens nous informés.

----------


## fufu36

Il va bien comme d'habitude, sa boule ne semble pas avoir grossi. Je la trouve toujours de la meme taille. 
 Je n'ai pas de spé NAC près de chez moi. Je vais bientot l'emmener chez mon véto généraliste. Je sais pas si j'aurai beaucoup de temps pour vous donner des nouvelles car je n'ai pas trop de temps en ce moment.

----------


## laulo

Tu nous donneras des nouvelles quand tu pourras.
J'espères que ton lapin va vite être soigné, et que cette boule sera soit enlevée ou qu'elle disparaisse avec un traitement suivant ce que c'est!!!

----------


## fufu36

Je vais surement prendre rendez-vous dans la semaine prochaine car j'ai une semaine assez chargée et le véto à peu de place aussi cette semaine.

----------


## fufu36

J'ai rendez-vous chez le véto pour Léon cet après-midi je vous tiendrai au courant .

----------


## fufu36

Alors elle m'a dit que c'est une masse cancéreuse . On peut l'opérer, elle m'a dit que l'opération sera rapide et simple car la boule "est bien placée". Elle m'a dit que ce n'était pas urgent à part si la boule grossi vite ce n'est pas le cas donc je le ferai opérer juste après mon bac comme ça je serai avec lui pour sa convalescence. Et une fois que sa boule sera enlever je ferai opérer mon autre lapin pour lui arracher ces dents. Voila !  :Smile:

----------


## sab_

Elle a fait une ponction pour déterminer la nature de la masse? 
Si c'est cancéreux, il ne faut pas attendre pour la retirer...

----------


## fufu36

Euh non elle a juste toucher, elle m'a dit qu'elle pourrai en faire une mais ça risquait de provoquer un abscès donc elle a préférer ne pas touché et donc elle opérera .

----------


## sab_

Dans ce cas je ne vois pas comment elle a pu déterminer la nature des cellules dans la boule juste en palpant? C'est pas possible... Elle a peut être raison, mais c'est du diagnostic à l'aveugle là :sÇa laisse craindre pour l'opération...

----------


## fufu36

Ah bon? Vous m'inquiétez la.. Cette véto a toujours soigner nos loulous et on a jamais eu à sans plaindre au contraire et donc je lui fais confiance mais la vous me faite peur..
De toute façon je pense qu'avant l'opération elle fera une ponction et si cela confirme son diagnostic elle l'opérera dans la journée, mais je lui en parlerai quand meme. Je dirai que j'ai lu que le mieux était de faire une ponction histoire d'etre sur du diagnostic et tout.
En tout cas merci, franchement dans les maladies et tout je ne mis connais pas beaucoup et je panique un peu pour rien parfois donc j'écoute ce que me dis ma véto.

----------


## sab_

En fait ce qui est juste étonnant c'est qu'au toucher elle pose un diagnostique... elle en voit souvent des lapins, pour autre chose que les vaccins? 

Par exemple récemment une lapine de l'association a eu une boule près d'une patte, mais qui a grossi très vite. Le véto a fait une ponction et a détecté des cellules anormales, et a donc préféré l'opérer. Il s'est avéré en fait que c'était un abcès, donc pas cancéreux, mais même avec la ponction il n'était pas sûr de la nature des cellules (et c'est un véto qui voit énormément de lapins). 

Elle pratique des anesthésies gazeuses? Si elle a l'habitude il n'y a pas de raison de paniquer, mais je trouve la façon de poser le diagnostique un peu légère... 
 Sinon vous pouvez demander une adresse à veto@margueritecie.org il y a peut être un véto un peu plus habitué près de chez vous. 

Elle a vérifié en écartant les poils s'il n'y avait pas une blessure?

----------


## fufu36

J'ai déjà regarder pour les spé nac et le plus proche est à 2h de chez moi . 
Pour les lapins je ne sais pas je en lui ai pas demandé. Et oui elle a écarté les poils. Mon message est rapide mais c'est que je passe vite fait !

----------


## fufu36

Alors voila le loulou est revenu, l'opération c'est bien passé. La je le trouve fatigué mais bon c'est normal.

----------


## sabine-ti

Alors finalement c’était quoi cancéreux?gros calin a ton pinpin

----------


## fufu36

Oui c'est ce qu'elle m'a dit enfin c'est enlever tant mieux. On a rdv dans 10 jours pour enlever les fils, il est vraiment très courageux et se laisse bien faire .  :Smile:

----------


## Jessi

Sans histologie on ne peut pas savoir si c'est cancéreux, mais de toute façon c'est retiré donc c'est l'essentiel!

----------


## fufu36

Oui c'est l'essentiel. Par contre aujourd'hui il m'a mordu vraiment pas fort, je n'ai pas de marque ni rien mais bon il ne m'a jamais fait ça avant. Ce n'était même pas pendant les soins, je lui m'étais juste à manger, et des fois il court sur mes mains les oreilles baissées pour me mordre je suppose. Par contre quand je rentre dans son enclos il ne s'attaque pas à mes pieds, ni a mes jambes quand je m'assoie à coté de lui il ne m'attaque pas. C'est vraiment mes mains, je ne sais pas ce qu'il a, j'arrive à le carresser il ne dit rien mais c'est bizarre .

----------


## Jessi

Peut-être dû à l'opération, la prise d'antibio... mais ça devrait vite aller mieux.

----------


## fufu36

Mais il n'a pas d'amtibio, je doit juste le désinfecter . J'espère que ça ira mieux après .

----------


## vlg1728

t'inquiète pas, tout le monde a le droit d'etre grincheux un jour plus que l'autre. Il a envie d'etre tranquille, ta présence ne représente pas de gêne, mais peu-etre qu'il a associé mains = manipulations, et il veut peut-etre te faire comprendre qu'il n'a vraiment, vraiment pas envie que tu le touches aujourd'hui. Surveilles néanmoins son appétit et ses crottes pour être sure que son transit est toujours comme il faut. 

Si cette situation vient à durer plus de 2-3 jours, alors il est bon de passer un coup de fil au véto pour voir son avis et éventuellement prendre rdv pour controler ses constantes.

----------


## fufu36

On a donc enlever les fils à Léon Mardi, il a pu rejoindre ses copains, il va bien et ne montre plus d'agressivité !  :Smile:

----------


## fufu36

Et voilà rebelotte, j'ai emmener notre cher Léon chez le véto aujourd'hui, encore une boule qui a poussé sur son poitrail. L'abscès c'est percé avant d'arriver chez le véto il l'a néttoyer, il est pour l'instant sous antibio mais va peut etre devoir être opérer une nouvelle fois pour l'abscès sur le poitrail et pour un autre sur la joue. 
Pauvre loulou..

----------


## Marloun

Oulà, c'est bizarre s'il en sort 2 comme ça.. quand ton véto va l'opérer demande lui une biopsie pour les analyser, et voir si c'est cancéreux. Parce que un abcès ça arrive, mais 2 masse qui ressortent après que y en est déjà eu une il y a quelque mois..: ça pu la tumeur cancéreuse

----------


## fufu36

Oui je lui demanderai. Et une tumeur cancéreuse ça fait quoi exactement ? ENfin je veux dire ça se soigne?

----------


## Marloun

Le problème de la tumeur cancéreuse, c'est quand elle a eu le temps de muté dans l'organisme, ce qui peux provoqué l'apparition d'autres tumeurs et donc un cancer généralisé

----------


## fufu36

Et bien on verra lors de l'opération, en espérant que ce ne soit pas ça.

----------


## Chensy&Co

Bonjour, 

je me permets de répondre car j'ai eu le cas de kyste sur ma chienne qui est malheureusement décédée. Ils se sont développés sur plusieurs années, donc contrairement à ton lapin, ils sont apparus de manière absolument pas rapprochés. Le premier était dans sa bouche, il a été enlevé, tout s'est bien passé, elle était bien. Puis, un deuxième a commencé a poussé sur son coude de la patte gauche, il a poussé petit a petit, est devenu plus gros et nous en avons parlé au véto, qui nous disait d'attendre jusqu'à l'année dernière ou on n'avait plus le choix, il fallait l'enlever. Il l'a enlevé et de là, c'est parti. Son état général s'est détérioré en peu de temps et elle est partie.

Bien sûr, je ne te dis pas cela pour te faire peur, ce n'est pas mon genre sur les forums, juste pour te dire que parfois, mieux vaut bien analyser la situation, peser le pour et le contre, bien demander au véto les risques que pourraient engendrer l'opération (ce que mon véto ne m'avait pas dit). Nous n'avons pas fait analyser le deuxième kyste enlevé (ni le premier), je ne sais pas si nous aurions du mais de toute manière, c'était bizarre que cela réapparaisse à un autre endroit.

Peut-être que si tu peux faire analyser, c'est mieux. Mais moi maintenant, je me méfie des opérations de kyste ou d'abcès car je me suis mis dans la tête que c'est la deuxième opération de ma chienne qui a causé sa mort (je me dis que si l'on avait pas touché à ce kyste, elle serait peut-être encore là car cela a causé des métastases au niveau de son estomac). C'est mon avis, je ne saurais jamais de quoi elle est partie exactement mais je me suis rendue compte qu'il fallait vraiment évaluer tous les risques.

----------


## fufu36

Bien ce qui me fait peur sourtout c'est que mon lapin commence à être un epu âgé donc avec l'anesthésie et tout ça me fait un peu peur.
Pour info, nous l'avons adopté l'été 2011 on m'avait alors dit qu'il avait 6 ans, il a donc aujourd'hui 7ans et demi voir plus. 
De plus, les vétos où je vais ne sont pas spé NAC donc voila. Maintenant que je suis sur Limoges je vais voir si y en a un par labas, parce que Léon vit chez mais parents et le véto nac le plus proche était à 2h de route.

----------


## Chensy&Co

Un véto NAC serait peut-être mieux effectivement et j'ai pensé à l'âge, je ne l'ai pas dit mais bien sûr que cela rentre en compte, et cela signifie d'être encore plus averti des risques de l'opération.

----------


## fufu36

Je viens de regarder un peu sur internet et même sur Limoges je trouve que des vétérinaire "général". Je ne cherche peut etre au bon endroit.

----------


## Chensy&Co

Tu as envoyé un mail ici, comme l'indiquais _sab_ ?



> Sinon vous pouvez demander une adresse à veto@margueritecie.org il y a peut être un véto un peu plus habitué près de chez vous.

----------


## fufu36

Oui je l'avais fait cet été il me semble mais là je n'ai pas refait la démarche, mais je voulais d'abord prendre contacte avec le véto qui est près de chez moi à Limoges (je l'avais repéré au cas ou ma lapine qui vit avec moi aurait un problème) car n'ayant pas le permis pas évident de se déplacer.

----------

